

Processing Hack Week - omouse
http://neverfriday.com/processing-hack-week/

======
omouse
Processing is a visualization tool that's Java-based and it looks friggin'
awesome: <http://processing.org/>

There are some bugs to fix, features to add (mainly in the command-line &
build department), etc.

There are also text editor modes (vim-related stuff will be up soon-ish, and
there used to be a TextMate mode) and derivative projects such as
Processing.js and Ruby-Processing that need some work.

Hey, if you can't code, you could just learn Processing and make something
cool :D

